# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  آیاترمیم معدل برای کنکور96اجرامیشه؟

## yasin tahazadeh

:Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mpaarshin

ایشالله واسه ۹۵ هم اجرا میشه ۹۶ که هیچی

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> ایشالله واسه ۹۵ هم اجرا میشه ۹۶ که هیچی


انشاااله

----------


## biology115

خداوند باری و تعالی از زبان جملگی شما بشنود ...

----------


## biology115

بچه ها اگه واقعا وزیر محترم گفته تا قبل از عید کارها رو تموم میکنیم ، 

تموم میکنن و واسه 95 هم میشه ازش استفاده کرد

نگران نباشید ...

----------


## quf

> بچه ها اگه واقعا وزیر محترم گفته تا قبل از عید کارها رو تموم میکنیم ، 
> 
> تموم میکنن و واسه 95 هم میشه ازش استفاده کرد
> 
> نگران نباشید ...


آقا این خبر نیس!!!!شما جایی دیدی؟؟؟؟

----------


## biology115

> آقا این خبر نیس!!!!شما جایی دیدی؟؟؟؟


نه من فقط شنیدم ...

----------


## quf

> نه من فقط شنیدم ...


منم زیاد شنیدم 
ولی شنیدن کی بود مانند دیدن! :Yahoo (101):

----------


## biology115

> منم زیاد شنیدم 
> ولی شنیدن کی بود مانند دیدن!


اسم سایتش رو هم گفتن ولی یادم نیست ...

گفتن تو آرشیو خبریش هست ...

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

وزیرمهرماه تومصاحبه باشبکه خیراینوگفته بود

----------


## rez657

معدلم 9 هست ایا برا 95 ترمیم هست35

----------


## biology115

> معدلم 9 هست ایا برا 95 ترمیم هست35


احتمالا تا اواخر بهمن بگن چی به چیه ...

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> احتمالا تا اواخر بهمن بگن چی به چیه ...


مطمین باشیدتا19تا29بهمن که ثبت نامه کنکورهمه چی معلوم میشه

----------


## biology115

> مطمین باشیدتا19تا29بهمن که ثبت نامه کنکورهمه چی معلوم میشه


دوست عزیز نظر شما در مورد رشته مهندسی نفت چیه؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

اگه توشریف وامبیرکبیروتهران مهندسینفت  بخونی خوبه بقیه جاهابخونی به دردنمیخوره

----------


## biology115

> اگه توشریف وامبیرکبیروتهران مهندسینفت  بخونی خوبه بقیه جاهابخونی به دردنمیخوره


به درد نمیخوره یعنی آینده نداره؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> به درد نمیخوره یعنی آینده نداره؟


رشتت تجربیه به همون تجربی بچسپ کاریبه ریاضی نداشنه باش
ریاضی چیزی توش نیست

----------


## biology115

> رشتت تجربیه به همون تجربی بچسپ کاریبه ریاضی نداشنه باش
> ریاضی چیزی توش نیست


من واسه خودم که نمیخوام ، عمرا کنکور ریاضی بدم

واسه یکی از بچه ها پرسیدم ، خیلی علاقه داره بره مهندسی نفت ...

----------

